# Anyone Own a 2014 Gravity FSX 2750 from Bikesdirect.com Yet?



## BobaX (Sep 2, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I'm just getting into the sport of MTBing and after thorough consideration have decided to purchase an entry level FS 27.5 MTB from Bikes Direct for $500. It will be my first time ever into the sport so I'd like to get a budget bike and upgrade to a better bike a few years down the road as I gain experience. I also plan on using this bike to gain experience and learn the mechanics through self-maintaining/servicing.

I plan to ride the single track trails, climb uphill (below are some vids of what the trail looks like [vids belong to their respective owners]). No extreme DH riding. I am 5'7 and weigh 145 lbs.






-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Here are the specs for the Gravity FS 2750:



> *COMPETITION READY*
> Specified with competition-ready components and has geometry based on careful research and trail-testing. Please compare this bike directly against any other manufacturers $1200+ 27.5 (650B) Full Suspension bikes on the market. Their bikes are likely heavier or not as well equipped.
> 
> *Extremely capable*
> ...


----------



## El_Zilcho (Feb 4, 2013)

I have Gravity 29.1 for about a year and really like it.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

"Competition Ready" is stretching it a bit. I would suggest a hardtail bike, as the components will be head and shoulders above what that build has for the same price and you won't have that horrible rear shock. Here is a link that tells a little about KS shocks.


----------



## BobaX (Sep 2, 2013)

Yeah I'm not paying too much attention to all that marketing jargon such as the "competition ready." I know I'll be compromising quality if I go for a FS bike that's in the $500 range, and I'm willing to accept that. I'm pretty set on getting a FS bike. I was going to up my budget to $1500 but figured I should "test the waters" first to see if I really do have a passion for this sport or if it's a spur of the moment kinda thing. If the rear shock prove to be a bottleneck later down the road, I could always upgrade and use that upgrade towards my next bike.


But what I wanted to know was for $500, is it a bargain with the parts that's on it? I'd really like to use this bike to learn more about MTBs, and also feel a FS bike is ideal for learning vs. hardtail (more components to service, etc)
And has anyone else ridden this specific 2014 model on rougher terrains? Or if anyone has ridden any of the Gravity FS bikes (1.0, 2.0, 3.0) on rougher terrains, how did it hold up? Did parts start breaking apart?

Thanks guys for the help!


----------



## Clicker1 (May 29, 2012)

Nice music on that video!


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

First of all I will say that if you are looking in to a budget bike, maybe not go with a 27.5 (650b) bike more because it is still the new bike on the block and upgrading will possibly more expensive. 

If you are set on a 27.5 or 650b then fine. 

However, I am sure most people here including myself will strongly suggest not getting a full suspension bike in the $500 range or if you are on a budget at all. You are much better off buying a hard tail in that price range.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

BobaX said:


> Yeah I'm not paying too much attention to all that marketing jargon such as the "competition ready." I know I'll be compromising quality if I go for a FS bike that's in the $500 range, and I'm willing to accept that. I'm pretty set on getting a FS bike. I was going to up my budget to $1500 but figured I should "test the waters" first to see if I really do have a passion for this sport or if it's a spur of the moment kinda thing. If the rear shock prove to be a bottleneck later down the road, I could always upgrade and use that upgrade towards my next bike.
> 
> But what I wanted to know was for $500, is it a bargain with the parts that's on it? I'd really like to use this bike to learn more about MTBs, and also feel a FS bike is ideal for learning vs. hardtail (more components to service, etc)
> And has anyone else ridden this specific 2014 model on rougher terrains? Or if anyone has ridden any of the Gravity FS bikes (1.0, 2.0, 3.0) on rougher terrains, how did it hold up? Did parts start breaking apart?
> ...


The drivetrain parts are pretty low end, and if you upgrade the shock it's quite possible the hardware specific to that frame would prevent you from using it on another bike. The brakes...well, read for yourself.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

I have the fsx one, so some of the parts are lower quality than the one above. It's OK, but nothing too great. It's much better than anything at wally world, but I wouldn't even try to put it up against a stumpjumper or anything like that. It weighs almost 40 pounds (21" frame). I haven't weighed the wheels or any parts separately, but I'm led to believe the frame and rear shock probably weight about 10-12 pounds by themselves.

With all the little flaws, I can't say anything really bad about it based on the price. I'm rough as hell on it, lots of rocks, some crashes. I can feel the rear end get loose some in switchbacks or really rocky areas, and I don't think the rear linkage is as good as it needs to be for a large individual (240+ lb riding weight). It might be tire roll too.

If I were to do it all again, I'd go for one of the fantom bikes (29er hardtail) or something with a better fork. I've ridden bikes with cheap wally world forks, suntour xct, xcm, rockshox tora, and recon. Definitely recommend getting a bike with real hydraulic dampening fork. At your weight, the rockshox XC28 TK (dart3) would be ok. for me, has to be 32mm steel stanchions or they flex too much.


----------



## BobaX (Sep 2, 2013)

watts888 said:


> I have the fsx one, so some of the parts are lower quality than the one above. It's OK, but nothing too great. It's much better than anything at wally world, but I wouldn't even try to put it up against a stumpjumper or anything like that. It weighs almost 40 pounds (21" frame). I haven't weighed the wheels or any parts separately, but I'm led to believe the frame and rear shock probably weight about 10-12 pounds by themselves.
> 
> With all the little flaws, I can't say anything really bad about it based on the price. I'm rough as hell on it, lots of rocks, some crashes. I can feel the rear end get loose some in switchbacks or really rocky areas, and I don't think the rear linkage is as good as it needs to be for a large individual (240+ lb riding weight). It might be tire roll too.
> 
> If I were to do it all again, I'd go for one of the fantom bikes (29er hardtail) or something with a better fork. I've ridden bikes with cheap wally world forks, suntour xct, xcm, rockshox tora, and recon. Definitely recommend getting a bike with real hydraulic dampening fork. At your weight, the rockshox XC28 TK (dart3) would be ok. for me, has to be 32mm steel stanchions or they flex too much.


Thanks or your input! I will be looking at the next level up MTBs from BD instead of the Gravity. I'm upping my budget to $1000-$1500 MAX.

I'll make a new (and last) thread for opinions later once I've organized my options.

Thanks guys!!! I'm so excited I can't wait to get a MTB and start riding! I went to the bike shop today and I literally felt like Scrooge McDuck diving into his coin vault. The FS bikes there are sooooo gorgeous, and I can't wait to start tweaking it and servicing it myself 

Edit: New thread is here - please help me decide!


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Nothing against Bikes Direct. People have seemed to be quite pleased with them. 
Just don't limit yourself with them. 
People have also been very happy with Airborne and their bikes are specked out nicely.

Airborne Bicycles

Also do not discount buying locally. There are some great deals right now on bikes since shops are closing out 2013 models.

REI has most their bikes already marked down. 
Mountain Bikes at REI - FREE SHIPPING With $50 minimum purchase.


----------



## lethalsvt (Nov 21, 2012)

How does this compare to the Diamondback Recoil? I had a recoil and want to upgrade. Was pretty happy with the abuse the recoil took.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

If you're talking about the standard recoil, it'll be on par. If you've already riden your recoil into the ground, you'll get the same thing with this. This is not an upgrade over the recoil. Just a horizontal shift.

For an upgrade, I'd get one of the motobecanes with a 4-link suspension and a better fork. Or a hardtail, or fatbike.


----------

